

PyCon 2011 - Startup Row Finalists Announced - VanL
http://us.pycon.org/2011/blog/2011/03/07/pycon-2011-live-startup-row/

======
wensing
Stormpulse here - from HN to PyCon in 1,356 days!
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=29516>)

------
dabent
Want to meet me? I'll be the guy at the Glancely booth all day Saturday.
(<http://www.glancley.com>)

